# Lengthy recovery from laparoscopy? Anyone else?



## NuDestiny (Feb 16, 2007)

Hi Everyone, 

[/size](I also posted in the tubes clipped / removed thread but wondered if anyone else had general issues recovering from Laparoscopy)


[/size]Sorry I have not been posting. I had my surgery (22nd August) and had both Fallopian tubes removed. For those that did not see my original post it was a lengthy surgery due to the extent of my adhesions. It was a lap and dye test (no dye spilled), a hysteroscopy - normal, and bilateral salpingectomy. Due to my previous surgeries the adhesions were extensive and my left tube was not even visible, she had to call a bowel surgeon in to help separate my tube from the bowel but they ended up having to remove part of my bowel as well. It was suppose to be a day case but it was a 2 hr operation and due to the bowel complication they kept me in and had to stay on oxygen overnight as well (?!). I had to go on a strict diet of soup and ice cream for a week while my bowel healed. Luckily they managed to keep it as laparoscopy and i had 4 incisions (2 in belly button and one either side of my tummy) and 6 stitches (all "dissolving" none actually dissolved, they all unraveled and came out on their own, the lat one yesterday, 4 in belly button and one in each side of belly). 
[/size]
[/size]I am still in significant pain. I get stabbing pains just under my ribs, on both sides but mainly my right hand side. I also get stabbing pains mid stomach area and also some in the lower pelvis area and about 10 mins before bm's. It was my left hand side with the issues. Due to the issues with surgery the surgeon had she requested seeing me 6 days after surgery as she was "really concerned". I think this was re the bowel. I advised her then about the increase of pain around the left incision and on the left side generally, not the right one and she said it was fine.
[/size]
[/size]I went back to work after the 2 weeks signed off and after 3 days burst into tears at work as i was still in so much pain and couldn't concentrate on anything. I went to the dr that evening. The pain is not so much around the actual surgery sites anymore, its higher up which the Dr said was due to leaking fluid and blood which collects up there, he was not concerned and said i just needed more time to heal, he gave me another week off. I still get neck pain as well, just like the gas pain after surgery. He said he wanted me off for 2 weeks as it wasn't going to heal overnight if i was still in that much pain, i couldn't afford to be off work that long so asked for just a week. He gave me more cocodamol. After a week i still couldn't work so called the dr again and they gave me another 2 weeks off, again the Dr stressed it was major surgery and it takes time. My lovely MIL and FIL have helped financially and we will pay them back slowly we are very lucky with that!! 
[/size]
[/size]My issue / question is why is my recovery taking so long? Has ANYONE else's recovery been this long? The Drs i have spoken to / seen have ready my discharge letter and the surgeons letter and assured me its a major surgery and it takes time. I know with my other surgeries (D&Cx1 lap&dye test x2) Ive snapped back into work and normal within a week or two but none of this lingering stabbing and neck pains. Ive managed to reduce my codeine from 240 mg a day to 180mg over the weekend but i still notice the difference in the increase of pain later in the day. Its so frustrating and im going on holiday on 3rd October, I need to heal! I have put myself on bedrest for the last 8 days and i am noticing a difference but then if I do any activity it hurts like a   with the stabbing pains afterwards. Its nearly 5 weeks since the operation!

Has anyone else taken this long to recover?


----------



## kellyloup (Nov 19, 2012)

Hi, I had a lap and dye last November and I was assured by my gynae that if I had it done on the Fri, I'd be back in work on the Monday.
I was the first in to the day surgery unit but the last to leave and they gave me a sick note for a week. The most pain I had was around my gas pain and general discomfort around the site (belly button).
I did however, then go on to get an infection, possibly as the dye was unable to run through one of my tubes (which has since been removed) so in total, I was off work for around 3 weeks but 5 does seem excessive, though given your complications with your bowel, maybe this isn't so unheard of. I'd keep pestering them and maybe be referred to specialist re bowels??

Good luck and I hope you start to feel better soon x


----------

